# My Military Watches



## woody77

hi my military watches just get back into them agian.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77

hi and a few military type watches .that i like and have.


----------



## woody77




----------



## woody77




----------



## jackp93

very nice collection


----------



## artistmike

As usual, you make me green with envy... some really nice pieces there....


----------



## woody77

artistmike said:


> As usual, you make me green with envy... some really nice pieces there....


 hi thank you very much very nice of you to say .all the best woody77.


----------



## saxon46

I do like a military watch..........for work mainly......suppose I gotta get me wallet out :stop:


----------



## woody77




----------



## Stan

Another nice one Woody; an army issued WWEGS G10 watch from '83, quite an early one.

You have some very nice watches, and in my opinion, good taste. :wink1:


----------



## saxon46

can someone enlighten me why are hamilton watches so expensive........bit of a noob question


----------



## woody77

Stan said:


> Another nice one Woody; an army issued WWEGS G10 watch from '83, quite an early one.
> 
> You have some very nice watches, and in my opinion, good taste. :wink1:


hi thanks from what I can find out they only made this fat case one with off set battery cover in 1983 so they are getting hard to find and seem to make a far bit more that the later ones ,also see that 1982 ones do well as well .thank you very much for your nice coms ,as you may know I have so many types of watches .I just buy what I like and try and find watches that are hard to find if I can.all the best woody77.just got a very nice 70s diver in that I am very happy with as its not one you see much well I have never seen one like it .if get time it will be on the forum today.


----------



## woody77

saxon46 said:


> can someone enlighten me why are hamilton watches so expensive........bit of a noob question


 hi they are well made the ones I have keep good time its a brand that has a good rep ,all the best woody77


----------



## tixntox

Lovely collection there Ian. I see a few favourites! I salute you Sir!

Mike


----------



## zentsuji2

Are the cwc mechanicals well made woody,and how can you get a look at the movmt.p.s love the elgin p.w .ianb.


----------



## ryanm8655

Nice collection


----------



## Gonville Bromhead

Love the Vertex. You don't see many of them. Last one I saw was on the wrist of an ex-RAF chap who was re-upholstering my comfy chair ("oh NO, not the comfy chair!" he cried.)

Real class!


----------



## woody77

zentsuji2 said:


> Are the cwc mechanicals well made woody,and how can you get a look at the movmt.p.s love the elgin p.w .ianb.


hi mate not had cwc mechanical so not sure, I think they will be fine ,have a llok on the net and someone will have a movement shoot .hi yes the elgin looks nice from the back as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

ryanm8655 said:


> Nice collection


 hi thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77

Gonville Bromhead said:


> Love the Vertex. You don't see many of them. Last one I saw was on the wrist of an ex-RAF chap who was re-upholstering my comfy chair ("oh NO, not the comfy chair!" he cried.)
> 
> Real class!


 hi thanks it was my first vintage watch and still with me .all the best woody77.


----------



## hjs

Wow some nice pieces here - very jealous


----------



## hjs

Wow some nice pieces here - very jealous


----------



## jlhansen

Wow nice collection  Love those oldies on Natos


----------



## Fitz666

I do like a military watch, but one thing always confuses me, why the arrow?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Fitz666 said:


> I do like a military watch, but one thing always confuses me, why the arrow?


Broadarrow


----------



## Fitz666

Superb, thank you


----------



## woody77

hjs said:


> Wow some nice pieces here - very jealous


hi thanks very much woody77


----------



## woody77

jlhansen said:


> Wow nice collection  Love those oldies on Natos


 hi thanks very much woody77.


----------



## Jonmarkel

Nice collection mate do you think this may have been military


----------



## glyndwr

Hi Johmarkel,

I know that your question is directed at Woody77, but if I might but in.

No, but it is certainly a military 'type.'

The 'tell' are the markings on the back.

In saying that, there a hell of a lot of fake military watches around (this is clearly not one of them by the by).

The fakes have clearly been manufactured by our Chinese friends and appear to have authentic lettering on the back as they have an arrow and 'T' on the front.

All the copies I have seen have been modern copes (ie of watches currently in production).

Of the fakes that I have come accross I would make the following comments:

(1). the lume is just awful. If it lasted an hour you would be lucky.

(2). The movement is about as basic and primative as you can get. The sort of movement were you have to wind the hands an entire 'months worth' to get the date right. The only plus is that the battery that fits it will come in one of those big blister packs from the Pound shop.

(3). Other than (1) & (2) above, the cases are really well made. Water resistance 300m. Well yes, probably.


----------



## artistmike

Jonmarkel said:


> Nice collection mate do you think this may have been military


Mortima has quite a history, this article may well be of interest to you..  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/mortima-cattin-short-illustrated-history-682107.html


----------



## Lionel Richtea

Wow, what a wonderful story.

Great find Artistmike


----------



## Gonville Bromhead

I just love those Hamiltons. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## woody77

Gonville Bromhead said:


> I just love those Hamiltons. Thanks for the pictures.


 hi thanks for the coms.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi not a military watch but has that look about it .all the best woody77


----------



## wrenny1969

Another admirer of the Vertex


----------



## Timez Own

Really like the Elgin pocket watch


----------



## woody77

wrenny1969 said:


> Another admirer of the Vertex


hi thank very much it was my first vintage watch and i still have keeps very good time as well for a old watch.all the best woody


----------



## woody77

Timez Own said:


> Really like the Elgin pocket watch


hi thank very much you do not see that many now works very keeps good time as well.all the best woody77.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice collection woody ,really like that timex


----------



## luckywatch

If you like military watches it is worth having a look round the â€˜Nite watchesâ€™ site. You can choose bezels as well. Here are two I like the Chrono and the Aqua.

My lad has got my CWC and my Traser so I need a replacement. Well thatâ€™s my excuse.


----------



## woody77

hi this new in this week and keeping very good time i was told by the guy i got this from it was his dads watch and he was a desert rat in the second world war .and its not had much work done to it the last 70 odd years the case is in nice used condition .will add some back case shots and a movement shot soon.thats not too clean i think the desert got to a bit.all the best woody


----------



## vinn

very good photography. how do you do those close ups? vinn


----------



## omegaman100

stunning pieces


----------



## LongBike

Aloha , Very nice watch's folks,

I like collecting them also and have a few here. Vietnam Issue , Japan WW2 Stop watch's , etc. Also many more collected of all variety.

Aloha LongBike / Louis


----------



## hirofumi

LongBike said:


> Aloha , Very nice watch's folks,
> 
> I like collecting them also and have a few here. Vietnam Issue , Japan WW2 Stop watch's , etc. Also many more collected of all variety.
> 
> Aloha LongBike / Louis


 Love that vintage SEIKO


----------



## hirofumi

hi fellows, my Helson Diver


----------

